# Splitted



## Rod Corkin (Jun 1, 2007)

Mark Harwood said:


> Daffodylls, you're not alone in feeling like this. We see it on other forums (fora?), and the response comes: why should the good guys quit?
> I'd invite you to continue to post your polite offerings, set an example to the less well-mannered persons, and otherwise ignore them.
> A good site like this needs its good people. If you've decided, that's your business, but I still hope to read your posts in future.
> Best wishes.


What is worse, may angry words or the outrageous behaviour which provoked it? Behaviour unparalleled in my experience of over 10 years involvement in classical music forums on the net? Maybe you are not privy to the whole goings-one regarding this Mark?

When I quit the Beethoven reference site after over 7 years of involvement people long after were asking where I had gone, so I am not intrinsically evil. But underhand acts and outright deception I cannot suffer, and this is the kind of thing that is going on in your beloved forum under your very noses. I complained directly to the moderator myself, and if the moderator had stepped in earlier maybe nobody would have had to leave. I hope your friend returns, he may well do as I am of a mind to quit myself, because it seems anyone with any new ideas or initiatives for the forum is immediately censored. I am still hoping this is not a place where only the banale and the mediocre is encouraged.

I advise anyone of a weak constitution to please add me to their 'ignore' list using the User ControlPanel. But you'll miss out on a some good stuff if you do.


----------



## Rod Corkin (Jun 1, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Ditto.Take a break...I hope to see you back soon.


I hope you realise that Frasier is not discussing the 'culprit' as being me, as he has been on the receiving end of the very same unpleasant and bizarre behaviour, behaviour of which none of the rest of you seem to be aware of.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

Rod Corkin said:


> I hope you realise that Frasier is not discussing the 'culprit' as being me, as he has been on the receiving end of the very same unpleasant and *bizarre behaviour*, behaviour of which none of the rest of you seem to be aware of.


You sound worried, *Mr Corkin*. So worried that you are now having hallucinations. You are very funny.

As is clear, the only *bizarre behavour *on this Forum is Mr Newman's pathological hatred of Mozart, and your addiction to Beethoven which leads you to adopt such a combative, superior and highly condescending attitude towards the views of other people who may express a different view.

It's time for two Requiems, I think. We've got Newman's sorted out. He opted for Mozart's K626, of course. What would you like? How about the Missa Solemnis, with perhaps a Dies Irae from Mozart. So touching.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

Rod Corkin said:


> When I quit the Beethoven reference site after over 7 years of involvement people long after were asking where I had gone, so I am not intrinsically evil.


Laugh. You weren't missed. You had no judgement in aligning yourself so unsuccessfully to Newman's crazy ideas. If you had followed him to CMG, and said half the things in his support that you have said here, you would most definitely have been booted from there with him.



> I am of a mind to quit myself, because it seems anyone with any new ideas or initiatives for the forum is immediately censored.


Your "new ideas" are too far combative and dictatorial, resulting from your virtual idolotary of Beethoven.



> I advise anyone of a weak constitution to please add me to their 'ignore' list using the User ControlPanel. .


What an extraordinary statement. You have shot yourself in the foot again.


----------



## Rod Corkin (Jun 1, 2007)

Mango said:


> You sound worried, *Mr Corkin*. So worried that you are now having hallucinations. You are very funny.
> 
> As is clear, the only *bizarre behavour *on this Forum is Mr Newman's pathological hatred of Mozart, and your addiction to Beethoven which leads you to adopt such a combative, superior and highly condescending attitude towards the views of other people who may express a different view.
> 
> It's time for two Requiems, I think. We've got Newman's sorted out. He opted for Mozart's K626, of course. What would you like? How about the Missa Solemnis, with perhaps a Dies Irae from Mozart. So touching.


I leave Robert to explain his own motivation. You have your own clear musical hierarchy Mango, your hero is Schubert, and you are quite liberal with your critisism of Beethoven in relation to Schubert and Mozart from what I have read. Your problem is that you cannot tolerate any contradiction, and contradiction is something you severely need and something I am more than happy to deliver. I will leave no cristisism of Beethoven unchallenged, and rightly so. And you should be prepared with a response. But it is not your critisism of Beethoven that offends me, it is your numerous hugely paranoid outbursts and acts of outright deception resulting from the slightest challenge or contradiction. I could not withold in my sheer exasperation with you any further Mango.

For my funeral I will have Handel's Funeral Anthem as I lie in state, superior to any Requiem believe me, followed by Beethoven's Equaii for trombones and 'March for the Death of a Hero' and Handel's 'Dead March' in rotation as my coffin is led through the wailing crowds to my tomb in Westminster Abbey. I await my ejection.

I've only ever been kicked out of one forum in my 'web life', ironically the forum of the Handel Society of America would you believe, for stating various truths such as Maria Callas was nothing but a wailing banshee, and that Handel had been neglected for over 100 years because of the Bachian cult of the musical (pseudo)intelligencia. Bizarre really, but you see, in the world of art, as in politics, the powers that be rarely appreciate their deviant tendencies being exposed.


----------



## Rod Corkin (Jun 1, 2007)

Mango said:


> Laugh. You weren't missed. You had no judgement in aligning yourself so unsuccessfully to Newman's crazy ideas. If you had followed him to CMG, and said half the things in his support that you have said here, you would most definitely have been booted from there with him.


I never aligned myself with Newman at the BRS, on the contrary I ripped into him, as was stated by someone in Rob's chain here that has been closed. However his contributions I nevertheless appreciated as they were a refreshing change from the banality that was increasingly being encouraged by the management. I told management that there were dozens of other members more worthy of ejection before he needed to consider Robert. Believe me I still read the BRS forum, and still communicate privately with some of its members. I know what goes on there.



Mango said:


> Your "new ideas" are too far combative and dictatorial, resulting from your virtual idolotary of Beethoven.


Well I have tried these ideas before and from my experience this has not been the case.



Mango said:


> What an extraordinary statement. You have shot yourself in the foot again.


[/QUOTE]

Alas I was hoping with this remark you would be the first add me to your own 'ignore' list. What a vain hope!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

I can definitely understand where you are coming from Daffodylls. I hope you find a more peaceful place to express you ideas. 

And Mr. Corkin, you seemed to have shown the reason why Daffodylls is leaving on the exact topic where you were called out. I have been here a very short time but i have already found out you have an immature way of dealing with things and show continuous narcissistic traits, which are very undesirable. Please for the benefit of everyone try to stay civil towards everyone else. And though you might not be the provoking these disputes you have handled it in a way that has upset others and have caused at least one to leave.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Notserp89m said:


> I can definitely understand where you are coming from Daffodylls. I hope you find a more peaceful place to express you ideas.
> 
> And Mr. Corkin, you seemed to have shown the reason why Daffodylls is leaving on the exact topic where you were called out.


I had no intention at all of making any comments on this thread. I was quite happy to ignore mild innuendo. However, I was not prepared to ignore the two successive Posts 7 and 8 above which make further non-sensical allegations, and coming so soon after *Corkin's* highly abusive posts of yesterday, which were banned.

It should be clear from the way he has responded to issues on various threads that he has an extraordinarily high opinion of himself. He has, by self-admission, come to this Forum in order to shake it up from its alleged banality. This theme has been made ad nauseam in all or most of the threads in which he has contributed. He has chosen to do this:

•	by sponsoring, encouraging and defending the looniest anti-Mozart crank on the Internet, a crank who has been banned from several big Music Boards for bad behaviour. Moreover, note that it wasn't me who brought these previous bannings to the attention of this Forum. It was Manuel who, until my recent arrival, was the only member who had the courage to challenge head-on the nonsense being peddled by the crank. It was obvious that the crank would turn on me in a big way once he realised all his crazy opinions were being seriously challenged persistently by someone with a native command of English.

•	by making incredibly bold and assertive comments about the alleged weaknesses of all composers other than Beethoven and Handel. Incidentally, it's really Beethoven he is interested in. I have seen his obsessive behaviour on another Forum, unlike many of you, so it came as no surprise to me when he started all this nonsense here. His virtual idolatry of Beethoven is so acute that he has taken up issuing challenges to musical duels. This is a poisoned chalice as he can get unpleasant if anyone disagrees with his strongly held opinions.​Therefore, you see, I know all about these two characters. In the process of being exposed, they have squealed like hell, as might be expected. All the rest of it is pure detail, as there was bound to be some verbal escalation as I tried to defend myself against their jointly-inspired campaign to corner this Forum as one devoted to Anti Mozart and Pro Beethoven. They especially didn't like the way I used some of their own trickery methods against them. Remember that Corkin came from a Beethoven specialist forum (the BRS) where he was a leading poster until last Summer, but where he felt the devotion and adulation of Beethoven was too banal, hence his departure. He now admits he was banned from some other forum for being too aggressive. The two of them are a right pair.


----------



## robert newman (Oct 4, 2006)

To personalise issues is childish stuff. 

The simple truth is that on issue after issue the iconic status of Mozart (as far as his supposed compositional achievements are concerned) is found to be built on quicksand. 

1. No composer has been so grossly exaggerated and falsified as he. PERIOD. 

2. No composer has been the object of such sustained fakery, falsehood and outright fantasy. 

Such things are plain fact and it's a fact that can be proved from literally dozens of angles. 

Some Members don't like facts. They prefer mythology or stories invented by known liars. That's not my problem - it's theirs. 

Some people don't like cod liver oil too. But it can do you good. So also a fair and open examination of Mozart mythology.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

This posts have been moved from Daffodyllis' thread...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

robert newman said:


> *The Controversy over the true musical achievements of Haydn and Mozart *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hello there ! I'm a new member of the Forum and would like to ask other Members if they are aware of the huge controversy now surrounding claims that many works by Haydn and Mozart were, in fact, written for them by a string of other composers - a central person involved in this affair being the Kapellmeister of Bonn (between 1771 and 1794), the little known Italian composer Andrea Luchesi.


This is the opening section of Post 1 on the Mozart Controversy thread in early October 2006.

Has it occurred to anyone that:

1. The alleged "huge controversy" is in fact the tiniest controversy imaginable. There's nothing in any of the respectable music journals.

2. It is rather like a criminal reporting a minor crime at a police station but overlooking to mention that he is the culprit.

3. Mr Newman merely repeats the same allegations over and over like a speaking clock. It's truly mind-blowing stuff in its naivety. One imagines him stating all this with a huge cynical grin on his face.​


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Rod Corkin said:


> For my funeral I will have Handel's Funeral Anthem as I lie in state, superior to any Requiem believe me, followed by Beethoven's Equaii for trombones and 'March for the Death of a Hero' and Handel's 'Dead March' in rotation as my coffin is led through the wailing crowds to my tomb in Westminster Abbey. I await my ejection.


I've only got Berlioz's "_Marche au Supplice". _That should be a more fitting end for you, don't you think?

I could be joining you. For me, I'll have the second movement of Schubert's String Quintet, D 956.

As for Mr Newman, I think he's already dead judging from the amount of sense in his last post.

Maybe we can all continue the debate on "the other side" one day.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

I approve the Handel idolatry.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm utterly and absolutely SICK of these childish cock-fights!

It's a huge shame that such threads occupy the web space that could otherwise be used
for constructive and enjoyable discussions.

And Mr Corkin, I might be of 'weak constitution', but I'll definitely consider your suggestion.

I'm sorry to say you're not much better either, Mango. Give it all a break!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> I'm utterly and absolutely SICK of these childish cock-fights!


Really? How interesting.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Mango said:


> Really? How interesting.


But he is damn right.

What is the purpose of this stupid thread about Luchesi. If it is not called provokation, what is it? Everybody, calm down.


----------



## The Purple Wasp (Apr 19, 2007)

BTW, I wonder if we should not elect a moderator...


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

The Luchesi thread pure genius. I don't see how the Mozart controversy one was better, and it was allowed to go on for ~30 pages.


----------

